# New member introduction



## welch (Feb 25, 2022)

Hello sorry for the late introduction my name is Wesley welch I’m a millwright at a paper mill and live in south Alabama and just recently started processing our own deer me and my father and being new to doing processing and smoking joined this forum to learn how to better my sausage and processing ability.I’m no profisional by no mean but I’m willing to learn from what I’ve read so far there is a lot of knowledgeable members. thanks in advance


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 25, 2022)

welcome! Lots of great information and folks here


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## BigW. (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome, from California. We hope to see some pictures of your projects.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2022)

You've come to the right place...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/processing-week-2022.310934/

The actual processing starts on page #4. The seasons tally is pages 1-4....
Will help ya all I can. We did 26 deer and 9 wild hogs this year.....


----------



## sandyut (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !

Keith


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesnowta.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from northern Michigan. I was TDY in Mississippi for about 6 months and met some family in Montgomery Alabama at some “famous hot dog joint” and let me tell you…. It was the worst hot dogs I’ve ever seen and tasted. But it was a cool little town.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from ND


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from Kansas.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 26, 2022)

Welcome from Texas


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 26, 2022)

welch said:


> Hello sorry for the late introduction my name is Wesley welch I’m a millwright at a paper mill and live in south Alabama and just recently started processing our own deer me and my father and being new to doing processing and smoking joined this forum to learn how to better my sausage and processing ability.I’m no profisional by no mean but I’m willing to learn from what I’ve read so far there is a lot of knowledgeable members. thanks in advance


Welcome Wesley, you have definitely come to the right place. There are some true experts here that will help you on your quest to learn about all things related to processing.

On a side note, I'm an old papermaker. Retired after 27 years of running the wetend of a fine paper machine making uncoated free sheet...


----------



## welch (Feb 26, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Welcome Wesley, you have definitely come to the right place. There are some true experts here that will help you on your quest to learn about all things related to processing.
> 
> On a side note, I'm an old papermaker. Retired after 27 years of running the wetend of a fine paper machine making uncoated free sheet...


Alright I work for Georgia pacific been there for almost 6 year worked at a osb mill before that but I’m only 32 and I’m still learning everyday I appreciate the welcome I also work Maintance on the papermachine


----------



## welch (Feb 26, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Welcome from northern Michigan. I was TDY in Mississippi for about 6 months and met some family in Montgomery Alabama at some “famous hot dog joint” and let me tell you…. It was the worst hot dogs I’ve ever seen and tasted. But it was a cool little town.


----------



## welch (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks for the welcome ya I’m about 2 hours south of Montgomery


----------



## welch (Feb 26, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> You've come to the right place...
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/processing-week-2022.310934/
> 
> The actual processing starts on page #4. The seasons tally is pages 1-4....
> Will help ya all I can. We did 26 deer and 9 wild hogs this year.....


Looks like y’all had a good season I think we ran 10 deer and just got done with 3 hogs we got a trap on our hunting lease so maybe I can get some more


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 26, 2022)

Welcome to SMF, glad ya joined us!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 26, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## old sarge (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome from SE Arizona.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Apr 7, 2022)

welch said:


> Hello sorry for the late introduction my name is Wesley welch I’m a millwright at a paper mill and live in south Alabama and just recently started processing our own deer me and my father and being new to doing processing and smoking joined this forum to learn how to better my sausage and processing ability.I’m no profisional by no mean but I’m willing to learn from what I’ve read so far there is a lot of knowledgeable members. thanks in advance


Welcome aboard from S FL. prepare for weight gain band happy food


----------



## Stormcooker0205 (Apr 7, 2022)

Been a lurker on here for a long time. I’m from California. I worked 16 years in Grocery. My hobbies are 3D printing Star Wars prop (my biggest print right now is R2-D2) and bbq!
Thanks for letting me be part of this group!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 7, 2022)

welcome to SMF


----------



## JDeez (Apr 22, 2022)

welch said:


> Hello sorry for the late introduction my name is Wesley welch I’m a millwright at a paper mill and live in south Alabama and just recently started processing our own deer me and my father and being new to doing processing and smoking joined this forum to learn how to better my sausage and processing ability.I’m no profisional by no mean but I’m willing to learn from what I’ve read so far there is a lot of knowledgeable members. thanks in advance


----------



## Coondawg (Aug 8, 2022)

Hey Welch!  What part of South Alabama are you from?  I'm from down in southern Dale County, about 10 miles north of Dothan.


----------

